# WF Khemilla (Psychic Deduction x Full blood sibling to HG Esquire+'s sire)



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

WF Khemilla is a mare that I picked out at 2 days old that I had to have here at GCA & Sport Horses. I pined for her for 2 years and my husband purchased her for me as a surprise birthday gift. I have never regretted begging for her and she has NOT disappointed!!

The first foal she would produce for us would be GA E-Lekhtric Pslyde whom we called Sly. He was sold to Iowa where he stayed for one year with his new owner. Her mother became ill and Sly would be offered for sale but to us first. I stated that we would stand behind those that we bred and the HG Esquire+ kids and would assist in helping to find a buyer and if that did not happen he could come home.

Well less than 72 hours after I shared he was available for purchase he had a new owner. He would come _BACK_ to VA, have his registration name changed (with our blessing) to GA Ehstaire and now be called 'Slinky'. 

Slinky has the best home/owner *EVER*! We could not feel more blessed that he has the best life a horse could have! He has been put under saddle by his owner as well as been shown at the Arabian shows *AND* Open Dressage shows where he has rocked it!! He and his owner also have received compliments that are beyond awesome by one of their coaches who happens to be the individual who was able to obtain the WB Stallion Rosenthall's Approval via Performance vs the Stallion Testing. What a great feeling it is to know that a PB Arabian that we bred praises are being sung by the likes of such! Below are a few pics of the two of them together. Photo credits go to hubby 


























Denise Gainey


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Denise Gainey


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Very nice Denise very nice. It is comforting to see such a nice horse with very strong arabian type receiving such praise.
I would love to see pictures of his dam. Shalom


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Glad that he got a great home so quick.


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

dbarabians said:


> Very nice Denise very nice. It is comforting to see such a nice horse with very strong arabian type receiving such praise.
> I would love to see pictures of his dam. Shalom


Dave - the first photo actually is his mother 
A few more of them two together..........................

















Her by herself just last year (far left)









Thank you for the nice compliment as well!

Denise Gainey


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Cacowgirl said:


> Glad that he got a great home so quick.


Thank you Cacowgirl!!! The same with the Buckskin HG Esquire+ kid. Bailey is now enjoying life and in training for his upcoming show career  The Esquire+ kids typically go pretty quick once they become available.....

Denise Gainey


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

That is a very nice mare. We can plainly see where he gets his good looks from. All that chrome as well. Shalom Donald


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Here she is with her 2013 Rubignon Filly. The gal that now has her son pictured above liked him so well she asked to lease her for her WB/Arab cross foal. This is the result of her lease/breeding. She sure is a pretty lil' thing!

















































Denise Gainey


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Is there a market for warmblood/arabian crosses? I know anglo arabs are popular I have 2 my self.
I also think some of those warmbloods are in dire need of refinement. No offense to warmblood owners. Shalom


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

dbarabians said:


> Is there a market for warmblood/arabian crosses? I know anglo arabs are popular I have 2 my self.
> I also think some of those warmbloods are in dire need of refinement. No offense to warmblood owners. Shalom


OMG yes!!! And you are correct in that a lot of them do in fact need a touch of refinement. More often than not you see the Arabian Mare being used with the WB stallion. I however prefer the Arabian Stallion used on the WB mare. If you are breeding for true Sport Horses and the mare is more important in a breeding program and a stronger indicator of what the foal will be then to me it just makes more sense to use the WB mare. 

In fact we have a WB mare and a 2012 HG Esquire+ daughter from her. In fact she was the 2nd highest scoring weanling filly out of all the fillys inspected via AWS last year  She is of the heavier type vs the filly in this photo but she will be one that can be bred back to the WB OR Arabian stallion 

Denise Gainey


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Thats great.
It seems however that when talking to warmblood owners TB's and arabians are not desirable. Even thought those breeds were saved from extinction by the TB and Arabs. They also added refinement by crossing them with arabians and TBs when carriage horses were no longer needed..
I am looking for a couple of warmblood mares to either purchase of lease. Rushin Sam would produce very well crossed on WB and TBs.
Once he has gained condition I will get some pictures posted. Shalom


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

dbarabians said:


> Thats great.
> It seems however that when talking to warmblood owners TB's and arabians are not desirable. Even thought those breeds were saved from extinction by the TB and Arabs. They also added refinement by crossing them with arabians and TBs when carriage horses were no longer needed..
> I am looking for a couple of warmblood mares to either purchase of lease. Rushin Sam would produce very well crossed on WB and TBs.
> Once he has gained condition I will get some pictures posted. Shalom


WB mares are NOT cheap  at least the really good ones. Best to get one as a youngster and raise it. And even then they are not cheap. The Arabian SH market is growing and raising awareness of how good they actually are on the Open circuit. Really depends on who in the Open world you ask and also what Arabians they have seen.....

Denise Gainey


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I was thinking of getting a couple of older mares in their late teens. Or even a mare in foal. There are not too many here locally so my search has yielded no results so far.
What bloodlines, besides your stallions, would you concentrate on in looking for an arabian sporthorse mare? Shalom


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Dave ~ we should probably chat via FB or another method as I am sure we both have lots of questions  Maybe later tonight.

First thought though would be heavy Polish bred, French bred or even Russian bred  

Denise Gainey


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Denise my name is Donald. My fathers was David. More than a few members have thought I was female. I just go with the flow.
I have a late night tonight at the VA Hospital I am working in the emergency room. I will continue on Facebook. I just cant believe that I have my own account. Shalom Donald


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

So glad to see you two talking.. Donald-- Denise is an amazing resource and has always been a great support to me, and Denise, Donald has a great passion for his horses and is an asset to the Arabian breed, producing quality, sensible horses.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Thanks Druydess. Denise has a very nice stallion and is certainly knowledgeable She and I will surely talk I want to get all the info I can from one who has garnered so much success.
Your doing a great job Denise. One I hope to emulate. 
Shalom


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow thank you guys ~ I am blushing   I love sharing my thoughts and experiences so that others can build upon them, using some of the information and tossing the other to the wayside. We all have our own ideas which is a good thing. It is how we continue to improve the breed.

Again, thank you! I look forward to sharing.

Denise Gainey


----------

